

The Stable Marriage Problem - A Mathematically Optimal solution to Marriage - smanek
http://www1.cs.columbia.edu/~evs/intro/stable/writeup.html

======
michael_dorfman
I'm surprised the author doesn't make reference to Knuth's classic work on the
subject.

